# 11-4-12



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched around daylight,the fog was so thick that i got turned around twice and ended up at the launch. Finally made it to my spot and it was slow. About the time I got on some fish someone came to within 75 yards or so and started fishing in from of me. No harm no foul,I cranked up and went to another spot and it was non stop for about and hour or so. caught lots of specks and white trout one speck was 24 inches and a black drum that was 18 inches.


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

What lures were you using?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was using a 3 inch gub white with chartruse tail on a 1/8 oz jig head.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah the fog was thick on Saturday as well--really dangerous. Funny that you got turned around and ended up where you started--can only imagine. Nice catch...

NJD


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

You eat the drum?


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

If I wanna catch sheepshead. Do you think the I10 bridge is a good for that? Trying to find a good launch. Any one know an good spots to launch? Archie Glover ramp right by the bridge off of avalon?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

No OX,I did not even keep anything. A catch and release morning! Rhenium I think that you would do better launching at the simpson River pier and fish those pylons than launching at Archie glover. A lot closer and i have always had better luck there than the I-10 bridge for sheephead


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> You eat the drum?


yep


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

what bay is that it looks like macky bay. thats one pritty drum you got ther im caching them all over the place at my hole. i also heard that specks got worms during the winter months and i dont think thats true


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*worms in spec's*



redfishreaper said:


> what bay is that it looks like macky bay. thats one pritty drum you got ther im caching them all over the place at my hole. i also heard that specks got worms during the winter months and i dont think thats true


 
Spec's have worms year round. My understanding is they are harmless to humans, they are looking for sharks. They are easly seen and removed. They are shark worms or spaghetti worms.

Nice Spec, 24inches.....I'm jealous.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mac1109 said:


> Spec's have worms year round. My understanding is they are harmless to humans, they are looking for sharks. They are easly seen and removed. They are shark worms or spaghetti worms.
> 
> Nice Spec, 24inches.....I'm jealous.


My friend Mac is correct...specks can have worms all yr. round...they're part of a long life cycle of the shark worm.

I fish N. bay and river waters mostly and the low salinity helps make the specks resistant to the worms. I haven't seen any worms all yr. long.


----------

